# October 2007 Pool #5 Winner



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . JaKaAch

avo_addict........
rack04.........
Bmagin320.......
Twill413............
TimButz2.......
tchariya............
JaKaAch&#8230;&#8230;.
Troop_lee&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
j6ppc&#8230;............
djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....
kheffelf&#8230;.........
jpa0741..........
DBall&#8230;..........
bobarian........


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats JaKaAch!! PM me your address!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I really thought I had a shot at this one. Congrats JaKaAch.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

:blGrats to JackaAch:bl 

Send me a pm with you addy.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Pool #5 players. Thats some good news there. WOW I can't belive it, this is fun. I work with a guy who said I was lucky. When I asked why he said because I can kiss his a$$ and he can't..:r

I will be get my addy out to you all soon.

I just read bazookajoe's news in the everthing but forum. Please sent some prayers his way.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

congrats


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> congrats


Thanks. 
Mishawaka?? Isn't that where the MajorCaptainSilly :chk lives?
Do you like cake from West End Bakery too?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> Thanks.
> Mishawaka?? Isn't that where the MajorCaptainSilly :chk lives?
> Do you like cake from West End Bakery too?


yep he is from here as well, not the biggest cake fan though


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

This was rigged!

Congrats anyway.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats. I will get you some smokes out with in the next week.:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats, man! :bl

Out first thing tomorrow morning:
*
Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7491 7549 6254*


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats Jeff:bl:bl:bl

I'll get your smokes out sometime this week.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Outgoing next week.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Pool 5 gorillas. 
I think I have contacted everyone through PM with my address. If I missed someone let me know.

Jeff

avo_addict........
rack04.........Replied
Bmagin320.......
Twill413............
TimButz2.......Replied
tchariya............Replied
JaKaAch&#8230;&#8230;.Lucky One
Troop_lee&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Replied
j6ppc&#8230;............Replied
djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....
kheffelf&#8230;.........Replied
jpa0741..........Replied
DBall&#8230;..........Replied + DC 0103 8555 7491 7549 6254 
bobarian........Replied


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats. Going out sometime soon.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

CONGRATS! Smokes going out soon.


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

congrats, sticks are out tomorrow. brian


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

DC 01038555749270149697

Enjoy!


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Jeff - 0103 8555 7493 0255 6707


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

avo_addict........Replied + DC 0103 8555 7493 0255 6707 
rack04.........Replied
Bmagin320.......Replied
Twill413............Replied
TimButz2.......Replied
tchariya............Replied
JaKaAch&#8230;&#8230;.Lucky One
Troop_lee&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Replied DC 01038555749270149697
j6ppc&#8230;............Replied
djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....Replied
kheffelf&#8230;.........Replied
jpa0741..........Replied
DBall&#8230;..........Replied + DC 0103 8555 7491 7549 6254 
bobarian........Replied


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Pool #5 all present and accounted for. :tu 
Thanks everyone. This makes my job a lot easier.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Pkg mailed today, DC#420 66071 9101 1501 3471 1024 6113 47:ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

comin' at ya! 0307 1790 0005 2718 0950. congrats. brian


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Jeff,

Your sticks are on the way:

DC# 306 3030 0000 6704 4156

Congrats & enjoy,
Tim


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

avo_addict........ Received-Good God Man, What are you doing?:dr 
rack04.........Replied
Bmagin320.......Received-Can't count. Nice line-up.
Twill413............Replied
TimButz2.......Replied+DC# 306 3030 0000 6704 4156
tchariya............Replied
JaKaAch&#8230;&#8230;.Lucky One
Troop_lee&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Received-You need to watch who you hang with. Silly :chkTroop.
j6ppc&#8230;............Replied
djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....Replied
kheffelf&#8230;.........Replied
jpa0741..........Replied
DBall&#8230;.......... Received-Great selection. Aged Fonseca.
bobarian........Received-Pepin Yummy


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

0103 8555 7493 1674 4329 hope you enjoy


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats.

DC# 103 8555 7492 8513 6064


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> avo_addict........ Received-Good God Man, What are you doing?:dr
> rack04.........Replied
> Bmagin320.......Received-Can't count. Nice line-up.
> Twill413............Replied
> ...


Glad you received it.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Mine going out tomorrow...DC #0103 8555 7491 9179 0817.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

avo_addict...Received-Good God Man, What are you doing? 
rack04.........Replied+DC# 103 8555 7492 8513 6064 
Bmagin320.....Received-Can't count. Nice line-up.
Twill413........Replied
TimButz2.......Received--Thanks Tim, HdM Dark Sumatra one of my favs. He can't count either.
tchariya.........Replied
JaKaAch&#8230;&#8230;...Lucky One
Troop_lee...&#8230;Received-You need to watch who you hang with. Silly Troop.
j6ppc&#8230;.........Replied+DC 0103 8555 7493 1674 4329
djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....Replied+DC #0103 8555 7491 9179 0817. 
kheffelf&#8230;......Replied
jpa0741........Replied
DBall&#8230;..........Received-Great selection. Aged Fonseca.
bobarian........Received-Pepin Yummy


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

On the way 0306 2400 0001 3126 9094:tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

avo_addict...Received-Good God Man, What are you doing? 
rack04.........Received--Rack has reallly poor math skillz. I mean a really bad counting problem.
Bmagin320.....Received-Can't count. Nice line-up.
Twill413........Received--Nice selection. Counting a problem here too.
TimButz2.......Received--Thanks Tim, HdM Dark Sumatra one of my favs. He can't count either.
tchariya.........Replied
JaKaAch&#8230;&#8230;...Lucky One
Troop_lee...&#8230;Received-You need to watch who you hang with. Silly Troop.
j6ppc&#8230;.........Received--Nice smokes from the island. 
djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....Nice line up Thanks dj.
kheffelf&#8230;......Replied
jpa0741........Received--Don Lino Africa one of my new favs.
DBall&#8230;..........Received-Great selection. Aged Fonseca.
bobarian........Received-Pepin Yummy


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

04805228780027034280
Went out today.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sooo late with this...
DC 0103 8555 7492 7316 8596


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

*avo_addict...Received-Good God Man, What are you doing? 
rack04.........Received--Rack has reallly poor math skillz. I mean a really bad counting problem.
Bmagin320.....Received-Can't count. Nice line-up.
Twill413........Received--Nice selection. Counting a problem here too.
TimButz2.......Received--Thanks Tim, HdM Dark Sumatra one of my favs. He can't count either.
tchariya.........Received--Thanks, nice selection
JaKaAch&#8230;&#8230;...Lucky One
Troop_lee...&#8230;Received-You need to watch who you hang with. Silly Troop.
j6ppc&#8230;.........Received--Nice smokes from the island. 
djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....Received--Nice line up Thanks dj.
kheffelf&#8230;......Received--Thanks, nice selection
jpa0741........Received--Don Lino Africa one of my new favs.
DBall&#8230;..........Received-Great selection. Aged Fonseca.
bobarian........Received-Pepin Yummy

Thanks Oct. Pool #5 players.:tu*


----------

